# You be the judge



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

You be the judge. Am I hot or not? I used three pics and didn't shave for like a week for two of them.

Pic 1

Pic 2

Pic 3


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Shave more.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

caazi said:


> Shave more.


 Yea you look like Caazi Avitar...


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

NOT!


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

takes balls to put you pic on the net for everyone to judge...I just think this is the wronf place seeing as the population of pfury is like 98% male...

I will just say, tissues are made for a reason, and that close up shows boogers, might wanna change it...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> I will just say, tissues are made for a reason, and that close up shows boogers, might wanna change it...
> 
> :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

No comment









Correction Goldfish Chunks---99.99% male board.


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

no.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> takes balls to put you pic on the net for everyone to judge...I just think this is the wronf place seeing as the population of pfury is like 98% male...
> 
> I will just say, tissues are made for a reason, and that close up shows boogers, might wanna change it...
> 
> :laugh:


 I tried to make the pictures as sick as possible. I'm getting pretty decent ratings.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

upt1me said:


> I tried to make the pictures as sick as possible. I'm getting pretty decent ratings.


 oh...that's funny sh*t...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dude youre asking other dudes to see if youre hot or not

just no


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

upt1me said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > takes balls to put you pic on the net for everyone to judge...I just think this is the wronf place seeing as the population of pfury is like 98% male...
> ...


 nice boogers dude. I rated you a 1.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)




----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol do u have to be 18? cause i just posted my pic haha im 16


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> lol do u have to be 18? cause i just posted my pic haha im 16


 Hes in college


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Since I orginally set this up I now have 20 pages of women wanting to meet me. Check them out. Some are real sick.

Double Matches


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

Looks like mugshots of a serial killer.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)




----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)




----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

oh man...

CLASSIC!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Man i don;t mean to sound like an ass but you are one pail ass whiteboy... i mean im white but not that whit Casper!!!

Get a tan gain some weight and shave


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Man i don;t mean to sound like an ass but you are one pail ass whiteboy... i mean im white but not that whit Casper!!!
> 
> Get a tan gain some weight and shave


 ha!

is that Trent Green in your avatar?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Man i don;t mean to sound like an ass but you are one pail ass whiteboy... i mean im white but not that whit Casper!!!
> 
> Get a tan gain some weight and shave


 Too much light the picture is washed out. I like the effect tho.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

omg i didn't even see those girls!!! Man im speechless i dun know what to say exept

ewww ewww ewww ewww ewww im going to take a shower to wash the nasty'ness off ewww ewww ewww eww eewwww


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> is that Trent Green in your avatar?


i dunno who's Trent Green???


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Scooby said:


> > is that Trent Green in your avatar?
> 
> 
> i dunno who's Trent Green???


 QB for the KC Chiefs...


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha no, this is a person off of a website, or could it be me??? who know

Dooooo Dooo Doo Dooo (Humming the twilight zone tune)


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

Thats great man! some of those gals are nice looking! That site is fun as hell I check it out every once in a wile.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol you managed to find 30 of the ugliest chicks on earth. You should win some sort of medal.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

shave it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

He was trying to be ugly you guys.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He was trying to be ugly you guys.


 you get a 9.9 for my vote!!! yeah!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > He was trying to be ugly you guys.
> ...


 A 9.9?! I dont get it :sad:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> He was trying to be ugly you guys.


 Oh man there's no need to try.

















Damn I couldn't resist.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 it means you are a great person.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > 521 1N5 said:
> ...










Uhmm...thank you!


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

WilliamBradley said:


> shave it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nice....but i prefer:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nice....but i prefer:


 Ah a night of gay porn and VH1 sure can be tiring can't it??

Hehe and look he's still not done even in his dreams!

BTW who am I making fun of?


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nice....but i prefer:


New Years last year. I was hammered. I drank a whole bottle of Jagermeister.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Hey you have Titanic the movie!!







Ive yet to see that movie.


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey you have Titanic the movie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I don't own such a movie. But one of the girls who resides there does.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Hey you have Titanic the movie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey whoever was the chick that let out her knockers was hot!!








The obnoxius side of me comes out.


----------



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

you look like the guy from 28 days later :laugh:


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> dude youre asking other dudes to see if youre hot or not
> 
> just no


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

i just dont get it anymore???


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I don't think you ever did


----------

